# Covid Reinfection Puzzles Scientists



## win231 (Apr 27, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/another-rare-virus-puzzle-got-111052452.html


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2022)

Well, people who get the flu, and recover, can get the flu again, right?  Probably what happens is that the viruses keep mutating.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't remember ever hearing - from any source - that the vaccines would eradicate the virus, only that having them would probably lessen the effects if one did get it again.


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2022)

In the beginning our leaders did swear up and down that getting vaccinated would prevent people from contracting covid. It hasn't proved to be the case and boosters for the alpha strain are probably doing nothing to help people who contract other strains.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2022)

Maybe, a few years from now, there will be a cure for Covid.  Presently, all the vaccines and treatments seem to be just "temporary" measures that can substantially reduce the risks.  The scientists are still in "learning" mode, and the media/politicians just preach what they think will increase their viewership, or votes. 

This virus, and it's mutations, are just another example of things we have to learn to "live with", probably for quite some time to come.  

I fully expect that annual '"boosters" will be the norm....just like the annual flu shots.


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2022)

chic said:


> In the beginning our leaders did swear up and down that getting vaccinated would prevent people from contracting covid. It hasn't proved to be the case and boosters for the alpha strain are probably doing nothing to help people who contract other strains.


There you go again, Chic, making up complete nonsense to support your fear of the vaccine.  Can you provide even one example of anyone "swearing up and down" that getting vaccinated would prevent people from contracting covid?

In fact, is that what real scientists do? Swear up and down? Anyone who did that would come across as a quack, selling his magic snake oil to the public.  It's never happened, except in your imagination, and in the rhetoric of those who turned a medical issue into a political one.

Scientists don't swear up and down, and don't make ridiculous promises of anything working 100%. All they do is give us the facts and figures. And how many more times must it be repeated:  the vaccine greatly reduces the number of people who DIE from the disease, or get terribly sick. Getting a mild case seems to be as common as getting a cold, at least among the vaccinated. Of course, the scientists (and all of us) hoped that the disease would just go away, but where did anyone ever "swear up and down" that that would happen?


----------



## chic (May 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> There you go again, Chic, making up complete nonsense to support your fear of the vaccine.  Can you provide even one example of anyone "swearing up and down" that getting vaccinated would prevent people from contracting covid?
> 
> In fact, is that what real scientists do? Swear up and down? Anyone who did that would come across as a quack, selling his magic snake oil to the public.  It's never happened, except in your imagination, and in the rhetoric of those who turned a medical issue into a political one.
> 
> Scientists don't swear up and down, and don't make ridiculous promises of anything working 100%. All they do is give us the facts and figures. And how many more times must it be repeated:  the vaccine greatly reduces the number of people who DIE from the disease, or get terribly sick. Getting a mild case seems to be as common as getting a cold, at least among the vaccinated. Of course, the scientists (and all of us) hoped that the disease would just go away, but where did anyone ever "swear up and down" that that would happen?


A year ago our president, who is not a scientist but was supported by them, went on tv and promised the viewing public that if they got vaccinated they would not contract this virus NOR transmit it to others. And that IS a fact and you know it. I am not scared of vaccines, but this isn't one. It's gene therapy.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 1, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Maybe, a few years from now, there will be a cure for Covid.  Presently, all the vaccines and treatments seem to be just "temporary" measures that can substantially reduce the risks.  The scientists are still in "learning" mode, and the media/politicians just preach what they think will increase their viewership, or votes.
> 
> This virus, and it's mutations, are just another example of things we have to learn to "live with", probably for quite some time to come.
> 
> I fully expect that annual '"boosters" will be the norm....just like the annual flu shots.


When there's a cure for common cold, there could be a cure for covid, too. They're both corona viruses, but covid is a lot more complex.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> There you go again, Chic, making up complete nonsense to support your fear of the vaccine.  Can you provide even one example of anyone "swearing up and down" that getting vaccinated would prevent people from contracting covid?
> 
> In fact, is that what real scientists do? Swear up and down? Anyone who did that would come across as a quack, selling his magic snake oil to the public.  It's never happened, except in your imagination, and in the rhetoric of those who turned a medical issue into a political one.
> 
> Scientists don't swear up and down, and don't make ridiculous promises of anything working 100%. All they do is give us the facts and figures. And how many more times must it be repeated:  the vaccine greatly reduces the number of people who DIE from the disease, or get terribly sick. Getting a mild case seems to be as common as getting a cold, at least among the vaccinated. Of course, the scientists (and all of us) hoped that the disease would just go away, but where did anyone ever "swear up and down" that that would happen?


Sunny, there are supplements that improve memory:

#1 Phosphatidylserine​Phosphatidylserine is a phospholipid nutrient, found in the cerebral cortex, which covers and protects brain cells and helps carry messages between them.12 The normal aging process causes brain cell membranes to become rigid, impairing brain cell communication, which results in memory recall issues.13 Studies show that supplementing with phosphatidylserine can improve memory function, especially delayed recall, in both middle-aged and older adults. It works by helping rejuvenate brain cell membranes and supporting the release of acetylcholine, a neurotransmitter responsible for memory.14
 
#2 Bacopa Monnieri​Bacopa monnieri is an herb used for centuries in Ayurvedic medicine.15 Numerous clinical studies found that Bacopa monnieri enhances memory retention, improves spatial learning, the ability to take in new information about one’s environment, and reduces stress.16-18 Scientists found that Bacopa monnieri increases the length and branching of nerve cells, also known as dendrites, in the brain, which is linked to learning and memory.19 The main active compounds in Bacopa monnieri are bacosides, which also fight oxidative stress, a cause of disease and cognitive decline, by acting as a free radical scavenger.20
 
#3 Huperzine A​Huperzine A, an extract of the Huperzia serrata plant, has been shown in studies to improve memory and learning from young students to seniors.21, 22 Recent research shows that it improves memory and slows cognitive decline by increasing levels of acetylcholine, the compound that functions as a neurotransmitter in the brain.23, 24 It’s also been shown to help prevent neuronal cell death.25 Twenty randomized clinical trials involving 1823 participants indicated that it has a beneficial effect on memory, cognitive function, and quality of life.26


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2022)

chic said:


> A year ago our president, who is not a scientist but was supported by them, went on tv and promised the viewing public that if they got vaccinated they would not contract this virus NOR transmit it to others. And that IS a fact and you know it. I am not scared of vaccines, but this isn't one. It's gene therapy.
> 
> View attachment 219439


Really, Chic?  Went on TV and "promised" that if people got vaccinated they would not contract the virus nor transmit it to others? Please show us your proof.  Where did this nonsense come from?

Chic, if you are supposedly quoting things that prominent people have said publicly, you have to be able to provide proof that they actually said that.  I just did a Google search just to be sure (although I was sure that Biden wouldn't make such an asinine promise) and there is nothing indicating that he ever said anything like that. All he mentioned were his efforts to get millions of shots to people, and he did it at no cost, very quickly and efficiently. He never promised total immunity, or that the disease would be wiped out. And no scientist ever said that either. Science doesn't work that way.

Think about it a moment: How could any sane person make a promise like that, with a "novel" virus that has never been seen before, and a brand new vaccine?

You are repeating a lie that someone else told you.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2022)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/biden-if-vaccinated-wont-get-covid/



Sunny said:


> Really, Chic?  Went on TV and "promised" that if people got vaccinated they would not contract the virus nor transmit it to others? Please show us your proof.  Where did this nonsense come from?
> 
> Chic, if you are supposedly quoting things that prominent people have said publicly, you have to be able to provide proof that they actually said that.  I just did a Google search just to be sure (although I was sure that Biden wouldn't make such an asinine promise) and there is nothing indicating that he ever said anything like that. All he mentioned were his efforts to get millions of shots to people, and he did it at no cost, very quickly and efficiently. He never promised total immunity, or that the disease would be wiped out. And no scientist ever said that either. Science doesn't work that way.
> 
> ...


You're not very good at searches.  (or perhaps you don't want to be good at searches)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/biden-if-vaccinated-wont-get-covid/

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...says-vaccinated-people-cant-spread-covid-19-/


----------



## chic (May 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/biden-if-vaccinated-wont-get-covid/
> 
> 
> You're not very good at searches.  (or perhaps you don't want to be good at searches)
> ...


Thanks Win. I knew he said it. And it was televised.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> I don't remember ever hearing - from any source - that the vaccines would eradicate the virus, only that having them would probably lessen the effects if one did get it again.


All Americans who were paying attention knew that the vaccinations did not guarantee that you wouldn't be infected by the virus, but if you did it would likely be less severe, not life threatening and not warranting hospitalization.  I knew that long before I received my first shot, now I am fully vaccinated and have the two recommended boosters.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/biden-if-vaccinated-wont-get-covid/


 Context                        
*During the same public appearance, Biden also stated, accurately, that vaccinated people are less likely to catch the virus than unvaccinated people and, if they do catch it, are less likely to get sick.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2022)

chic said:


> Thanks Win. I knew he said it. And it was televised.


*During the same public appearance, Biden also stated, accurately, that vaccinated people are less likely to catch the virus than unvaccinated people and, if they do catch it, are less likely to get sick.*


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2022)

Covid infection is a very strange thing. I had it early on in 2020 and my wife never got it.  We took  no precautions  and slept in the same  bed. I had symptoms but tested negative twice before testing positive. She never got it.  And this is before vaccines. 
   Fast forward to this year and she went to visit her Father. He had what we thought was a cold so she stayed across the room and only stayed a few minutes.  Turns out he had covid and she caught it. We had no idea so again we're  sleeping together and sitting next to each other on the couch, etc and I  never got it!  It's just so weird. Almost seems just purely luck or lack thereof if you get it or not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Really, Chic?  Went on TV and "promised" that if people got vaccinated they would not contract the virus nor transmit it to others? Please show us your proof.  Where did this nonsense come from?
> 
> Chic, if you are supposedly quoting things that prominent people have said publicly, you have to be able to provide proof that they actually said that.  I just did a Google search just to be sure (although I was sure that Biden wouldn't make such an asinine promise) and there is nothing indicating that he ever said anything like that. All he mentioned were his efforts to get millions of shots to people, and he did it at no cost, very quickly and efficiently. He never promised total immunity, or that the disease would be wiped out. And no scientist ever said that either. Science doesn't work that way.
> 
> ...


They parrot what they hear on conspiracy sites, that's all they 'know'.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 1, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Covid infection is a very strange thing. I had it early on in 2020 and my wife never got it.  We took  no precautions  and slept in the same  bed. I had symptoms but tested negative twice before testing positive. She never got it.  And this is before vaccines.
> Fast forward to this year and she went to visit her Father. He had what we thought was a cold so she stayed across the room and only stayed a few minutes.  Turns out he had covid and she caught it. We had no idea so again we're  sleeping together and sitting next to each other on the couch, etc and I  never got it!  It's just so weird. Almost seems just purely luck or lack thereof if you get it or not.


Same with my son. His wife has had it three times. The first time, she was very ill and kept to her room, and my son slept in the spare room. But she'd already had it for at least 3 days. The 2nd and 3rd times, she wasn't quite as ill, they didn't sleep separately, and she moved freely about the house. He's never tested positive and never had so much as a sniffle.

I suppose some people's immune system fights covid better than others. Liam (my son) was breastfed up till he was 14 or 15 months old and my sister says that could be why, but I have no idea. Both my sons were breastfed past age 1, but my wife left us when my daughter was only 9 months old. The boys just never get sick, but my daughter does, plus she has severe allergies, so maybe there's something to it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 1, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> They parrot what they hear on conspiracy sites, that's all they 'know'.


I remember early in the pandemic the president and some governors and news programs repeated for weeks that a vaccine was coming and it would halt the spread. Some news show guest "experts" went as far as saying it would halt an infection, giving the impression that if you caught it, the vaccine could cure it. What they all got right was calling it a vaccine and not an immunization, so people who knew the difference understood it wouldn't halt the spread or an infection. But that's not a whole lot of people.


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Context
> *During the same public appearance, Biden also stated, accurately, that vaccinated people are less likely to catch the virus than unvaccinated people and, if they do catch it, are less likely to get sick.
> *


Yep, and lets not forget over and over it has been repeated by scientists that "no vaccine is 100%.  That's a given.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> During the same public appearance, Biden also stated, accurately, that vaccinated people are less likely to catch the virus than unvaccinated people and, if they do catch it, are less likely to get sick.


Biden has always suffered from a bit of foot in mouth disease...

I hope no one considers a politician an expert on any medical issue.


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2022)

Speaking of conspiracy theories...you do know that "birds aren't real", right?  LOL!

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/birds-arent-real-origin-60-minutes-2022-05-01/


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

Liberty said:


> .you do know that "birds aren't real"


Always kind of suspected, good to finally have confirmation!


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Biden has always suffered from a bit of foot in mouth disease...
> 
> I hope no one considers a politician an expert on any medical issue.


Or any other issue.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2022)

chic said:


> Thanks Win. I knew he said it. And it was televised.


Much like his televised vaccine show.


----------



## dseag2 (May 1, 2022)

Since we seem to have already crossed over political lines, at least Biden didn't go on TV and say Covid would be gone by Easter 2020 or that ingesting bleach could make it go away.    So, no... politicians are not the experts.

View attachment 219501


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> Or any other issue


Except perhaps the art of politics...


----------



## chic (May 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> Much like his televised vaccine show.


That was pitiful.


----------



## chic (May 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Since we seem to have already crossed over political lines, at least Biden didn't go on TV and say Covid would be gone by Easter 2020 or that ingesting bleach could make it go away.    So, no... politicians are not the experts.
> 
> View attachment 219501


The "experts" have all been labeled "conspiracy theorists" for being pro choice/ anti mandates. If you're not 100% dedicated to the narrative you're discredited, vilified and deplatformed. There is censorship everywhere and free speech is barely a memory so you can't refer to those qualified to rebut the debate. Conformists will never listen to them even if what they say makes sense, even if they have begun to doubt in their own minds whether the narrative they cling to is true.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Biden has always suffered from a bit of foot in mouth disease...
> 
> I hope no one considers a politician an expert on any medical issue.


Foot in mouth disease?  While he may not be the most eloquent speaker in the world, what did he say that was untrue? You were responding to Seabreeze's correct comment that Biden spoke accurately about vaccinated people being less likely to get sick from the virus.  What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Foot in mouth disease?  While he may not be the most eloquent speaker in the world, what did he say that was untrue? You were responding to Seabreeze's correct comment that Biden spoke accurately about vaccinated people being less likely to get sick from the virus.  What part of that don't you understand?


Seems like some people are forgetting that the pandemic alarms went off in 2020, not election year 2021. ('nuff said)


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2022)

Chic, here is part of the Snopes analysis you so eagerly jumped on:

_Biden: “If you’re vaccinated, even if you do ‘catch the virus,’ quote, unquote, like people talk about it in normal terms, you’re — not many people do. If you do, you’re not likely to get sick. You’re probably going to be symptomless. You’re not going to be in a position where your life is in danger.”_

So he was "swearing,"  "promising," etc. that if you're vaccinated you won't get it?  Obviously, Snopes is saying the opposite.

He does have a kind of goofy way of speaking; so what?  Try listening to what he is really saying, instead of nitpicking his rhetoric to death.  And the word "death" is sadly appropriate here; that is what happens overwhelmingly to unvaccinated people who get Covid (compared to those who are vaccinated).  And they are helping to spread the disease to everyone else, causing untold suffering, putting the brakes on the economy, closing schools, forcing cancellations of all kinds of plans, and in one way or another, harming everyone.  Even those who have been vaccinated are being harmed by those who are stubbornly holding out.

(I know some people can't get the vaccine for medical reasons, and I do feel sorry for them.)


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Chic, here is part of the Snopes analysis you so eagerly jumped on:
> 
> _Biden: “If you’re vaccinated, even if you do ‘catch the virus,’ quote, unquote, like people talk about it in normal terms, you’re — not many people do. If you do, you’re not likely to get sick. You’re probably going to be symptomless. You’re not going to be in a position where your life is in danger.”_
> 
> ...


Don't you remember that the current president refused to be vaccinated during the former president's term? Now, he did say it's not that he didn't trust the vaccine, he just didn't trust the president-at-the-time. But it was reported that this caused a lot of other critics of the president-at-the-time to refuse to get vaccinated, which slowed the roll-out and put Faucci in a tough position.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2022)

Alligator, upon rereading your comment, I think I may have overreacted. You were probably just trying to be reasonable about the issue, unlike some others on this forum, so I apologize if I misunderstood. And I agree, most politicians are experts in the art of politics. All they can do with medical issues is quote what the real experts are telling them.

About the foot in mouth disease, I read somewhere that Biden suffers from stuttering, which may partially explain his awkwardness in speaking.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> About the foot in mouth disease, I read somewhere that Biden suffers from stuttering, which may partially explain his awkwardness in speaking.


I think it goes deeper than that....but I'm no expert.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Alligator, upon rereading your comment, I think I may have overreacted.


Never a problem.  

I was referring to the apparent inconsistency in Biden's vaccination statement.  And the fact that it is consistent with similar mistakes and inconsistencies he has made in the past.
'I am a gaffe machine': a history of Joe Biden's biggest blunders​


----------



## win231 (May 2, 2022)

chic said:


> That was pitiful.


I found it amusing.  George Bush Jr. put on the same show when they were trying to sell Smallpox vaccines during his presidency.  That was even more entertaining.  He walked into the hospital with his coat on, then they showed him walking out with his coat off & his sleeve rolled up.  I think most people bought it.


----------

